# How to prevent scroll when clicking left and right (in firefox)?



## JonaEngel (Dec 8, 2020)

On a thinkpad t470p running x11/xorg 7.7_3 under FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p1. When I use the trackpoint and corresponding mouse buttons as well as touchpad, in e.g. www/firefox, clicks on the left button scroll up and clicks right scroll down.
In some applications, such my terminal or graphics/xpdf the mouse clicks do not scroll (which I like).
I am running no specific xorg configuration file, but let xorg figure things out it self. Which works great for everything I need except this internal mouse (track point and trackpad).
Using an external mouse, clicks do not scroll. I have x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics 1.9.1_7 installed.

How can I disable this scrolling?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2020)

JonaEngel said:


> When I use the trackpoint and corresponding mouse buttons as well as touchpad, in e.g. www/firefox, clicks on the left button scroll up and clicks right scroll down.


This sounds like caret browsing is turned on, try hitting F7.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2020)

Another thing, this may be happening:

```
Some laptops, most notably the Lenovo T440, T540	and x240 series,  pro-
       vide  a	pointing stick without physical	buttons. On those laptops, the
       top of the touchpad acts	as software-emulated button  area.  This  area
       can  be	enabled	 with  Option "HasSecondarySoftButtons"	and configured
       with Option "SecondarySoftButtonAreas".	On some	platforms, this	option
       will  be	 set automatically if the kernel detects a matching device. On
       Linux, the device must have the INPUT_PROP_TOPBUTTONPAD property	set.
```
Check the synaptics(4) man page, there's an extraordinary amount of options you can set and/or change.


----------



## JonaEngel (Dec 10, 2020)

Unfortunatly caret brwosing was not it.
I am not sure if it is a `synaptics` thing. The device has hardware buttons.
I tried a bit, not success so far.


----------



## jans (Feb 22, 2021)

I have a similar problem after upgrading to 12.2 on my Thinkpad X250. Clicking the left button scrolls up instead of triggering a click event. The right button however, works as expected. On 12.1 I had no problems.

My Xorg.0.log: https://termbin.com/k39i

Any idea what might cause this behavior?


----------



## Snurg (Feb 22, 2021)

jans said:


> Any idea what might cause this behavior?


Waylands' libinput() was introduced with 12.2

It breaks xinput().
If you are lucky, trying to reconfigure using xmodmap() might still work.


----------



## jans (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks!


> xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 0 5 6 7"


resolves my problem to a certain degree (that is, scrolling up and down with two fingers does not work anymore, but the left click works as expected).


----------



## Snurg (Feb 23, 2021)

Best option would be to get rid of libinput, and re-enable evdev, of course.
But, the Wayland faction made a lot of effort to make this as difficult as possible.


----------

